# Usinic Acid Pills



## david (May 8, 2003)

Before reading this from MD courteousy of NY Times, NEVER HEARD OF IT... GLAD I DIDN'T NOR WOULD I HAVE CONSIDERED IT!


In brief they state that an internet company is luring people into rapid weight loss by use of Usinic acid pills.  After 17 days,  a female suddenly lapsed into a coma due to a FAILED liver!  She was lucky however, that a Liver donor  gave his liver up and the doctor's restored her health back to stable and normal.  In sum, her liver shrunk to 1/3 of it's size and recent studies have shown that it can lead to heart attacks and can cause gout (painful joint disease)

Interesting, huh?


----------



## racoon02 (May 8, 2003)

Damn those people shouldnt even sell it.


----------



## Robboe (May 9, 2003)

Now go and see how many deaths are ephedrine related.

I'm not supporting UA or defending it, but it's most likely one case of blatant stupidity on the girls behalf on dosing and other requirements. Just like all the problems related to ephedrine.


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

Anything in the sense of pills that are not common, I would certainly not try it without researching it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazine.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=32



"Other: Just a quick mention here on one very dangerous supplement 

Usnic acid or sodium usinate has NO practical application for the ???Natural Bodybuilder.??? It???s standard usage is to simulate a drug called 2,4 Dinitrophenol, a common ingredient in bug poison. DNP is what???s known as a classic uncoupler of oxidative phosphorylation, The body uses a lot of energy in converting ADP to ATP. Normally, the process is about 60 percent efficient, and the energy that???s not converted is wasted as heat, in this case body heat. DNP makes the process only 40 percent efficient by uncoupling the high energy phosphate from the ATP and turning the ATP into ADP, while the energy from the uncoupling is dissipated as body heat. Unfortunately the effective dose is very close to the ???lethal??? dose, with the individual literally cooking from the inside out. While usnic acid is not DNP, it is, hepatoxic, and also not worth the risks!"


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> I'm not supporting UA or defending it, but it's most likely one case of blatant stupidity on the girls behalf on dosing and other requirements. Just like all the problems related to ephedrine.




Very good point!


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> http://www.ironmagazine.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=32



Loved the link.  Very good info.  Also, very interesting points there, Dr. P!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

SU/UA is not to be taken lightly, that said there are two sides to every coin.


----------



## WILDMANBMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Usnic Acid is getting the bad rap that Ephedra took on and to be honest, more people died from Ephedra than UA.  It's all about overdose more than the product and ingredients themselves.  A person will have some serious problems if they take 50 ADVIL pills but would you see ADVIL getting a bad rap? NO!   It comes down to being smart with whatever you take.  UA is proven to be a very effective fat burner.  Take a massive dosage and I agree..................  cook from the inside out.  I've been taken it for some time but only smaller dosages at one time.  My body now has a ample enough of it in my body and just a small amount 10 -12 grams has proven to work.  I lost 8lbs in  3wks.  Now I maintain by taken a small amount each day.

www.perfectphysique.com 

is the only place where I can find a simple dosage.

Results speak mountains.......................  Gotta Try it.


----------



## redspy (Jul 27, 2004)

I've not used UA and don't intend to, but here's another viewpoint I found on another board:-




> What we know about usnic acid:
> 
> Since the rise of usnic acid as a fat loss supplement, many disputes have taken place as to the safety of this product. In fact, it seems the entire elite fitness board and others have labeled usnic acid as more dangerous than DNP. Because of this, I am writing this article in an attempt to shed some light on the factual information we currently have at the moment. First I would like to address the two main studies which have been used as evidence to support that usnic acid is dangerous.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dingo1 (Aug 9, 2004)

This post may be a bit late, but here's my input anyway.  I have done a lot of research on the uses and effects of Usnic Acid and DNP (2,4-dinitrophenol).  DNP is not the greatest thing for your liver and kidneys, but the negative effects are reduced to nothing with the supplements that are recommended by experienced users.  Usnic acid is basically DNP that doesn't work as well but has much harsher side effects.  My recommendation is to stay away from UA.  DNP is and always will be my friend.  With proper research, correct dosing, and extreme precaution, DNP can facilitate unprescedented fat reduction.  In a 10-on, 4-off cycle I dropped 10 pounds with a dirty diet and next to no exercise with only sweating as a notable side effect.  There are a few sites out there that will give you loads of info on the stuff, namely bodybuilding forums and info sites like www.dnp-resource.com.  If you even consider UA, go DNP and do your research...respect it and you'll be OK...good luck...


----------



## topolo (Aug 9, 2004)

that said........does anybody have a ua source?


----------



## redspy (Aug 9, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> that said........does anybody have a ua source?


 Check your PMs.


----------



## topolo (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks......i couldnt reply it said your box was full.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 10, 2004)

yeah, redspy. I tried to right you earlier, but your box if full. DELETE!


----------



## redspy (Aug 10, 2004)

My PM box is now back in action.


----------

